# UK Summer Caravan & Motorhome Show



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just in case you want to go to this show and grab the discount here are the details, we do not have a marshal as yet for it but you can still book and tell them you are with MHF and you will get the discount.

If you do book please post on this thread and if we get a marshal I will add it into the rally listings.

*Kent Event Centre, Detling, Maidstone, Kent, ME14 3JF*​ The organisers of the UK Summer Motorhome & Caravan Show are offering club members exclusive discounts for this summer spectacular, taking place at Kent Event Centre on Saturday and Sunday, June 4-5, 2016. 
Campers and day visitors can explore more than 100 traders showcasing a range of motorhomes, caravans and camper vans - as well as accessories and consumables - as thousands come in search of the great deals on offer. 
Daytime music will provide entertainment throughout, with a mix of catering options available including a campsite shop and a 'made-in-front-you' ice cream stall. Showgoers can make the most of professional dancing lessons, along with other activities to help you get the most out of your day. And with the venue set among woodland, there are plenty of picturesque walks available from the site too. For campers, free-to-enter cash-prize bingo is being introduced on top of coach trips into the nearby historic town of Rochester. 
*Evening Entertainment
**Marty Wilde - the 1950s heart-throb who was one of the first Brit acts to embrace rock 'n' roll - has been confirmed as the Saturday night act at the summer show with his band The Wildcats. Top of the bill for the opening Friday night is Navi - universally recognised as "the world's number one Michael Jackson impersonator". Both nights kick-off with music and comedy before the headliners take to the stage.*
*WEEKEND CAMPING DISCOUNT*
Save £5 on a weekend camping package - that's a discount of more than 10%! To book over the phone simply call 01507 529529 and quote 'your club's name' to our customer services team.

You can also book online by visiting www.motorhomeandcaravanshows.co.uk/event/uk-spring-motorhome-caravan-show, following the link to our ticket page, and selecting your club from the drop-down menu and choosing the 'Club Discount Camping Pass'.

The price includes admission for two adults. You can include additional adults for just £10 per person and accompanied under 14s get in free. *HURRY, THIS OFFER EXPIRES ON 31st March 2016.*

FOR MORE DETAILS VISIT* motorhomeandcaravansshows.co.uk *OR CALL* 01507 529529*​


----------

